# new to mouth calls, am i doing something wrong



## sponkey14 (Mar 1, 2008)

hey guys im new to mouth calls, when i use them they tickle my mouth and tounge so much that i cant do it, and i just spit all over what am i doing wrong


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

you got to push and brethe..ull get some tickle... but like mine you place it in mu mouth with ur toung pushing it up and just kinda exhale from the tummy and its hard. best one ive found is the primos pack. it comes with 3 calls, a case, and a CD i go tmine for $25. the cd is VERRY helpful...

if however u cant get it, email me and ill send u the audio files


----------



## turkeyslayerz (Mar 19, 2008)

sponkey14 said:


> hey guys im new to mouth calls, when i use them they tickle my mouth and tounge so much that i cant do it, and i just spit all over what am i doing wrong


   keep at it , it will come . If you keep working at it you will get better. The tickle will go away as you get better. Get a tape or video that shows you how to get a high and low note. once you master them you will find the rest will come. Listen to the sounds of real turkeys so you know what sounds you are trying to learn. You can hear these sounds at nwtf.com Good luck and good hunting


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

if you have normal vocal chords you only need to immitate what you hear the turkeys do... my advice is to get out and listen to real turkeys a few times to learn what they sound like in nature....


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Get a video or CD and practice. They do tingle your mouth and tongue a bit.
Do you have it trimmed to fit properly and have it in right?

Keep at it. You'll get it and you'll be damn glad you did when you finally find out how easy it is.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

IMO it is a sure bet that you ARE doing something wrong. But it might only be by a very small amount. You are most likely not positioning the call in your mouth exactly right. Unfortunately, it is not something that can be taught. Keep trying. You will get it eventually. For me, I find the call is much further back into my mouth than I was comfortable with at first. You'll get it, and when you do, it will be worth it.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

im telling u go get the primos tri pack. it comes with 2 sizes and an over sized. plus a VERRY USEFUL CD


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree if you are starting using a mouth call get the primo's dome.

They have a dome that will position the call perfect in your mouth plus two different sizes. Also the latex they use is very forgiving and flexible so you can make sounds with little air flow.

Then after awhile you can graduate to see what calls work best for you. With tongue pressure, your air flow, mouth size, if you want a high sounding call or raspy, one for cutting, one for tree calls, one for yelping, one for finese type calling, different cuts on the latex, etc.

Yeah if you can tell I am a turkey call junkie!

If anyone has any questions feel free to pm me.

Chuck


----------

